# The scrap yard on the moors: January 2012



## tattooed (Jan 25, 2012)

A little bit of research on Google Earth turned up this gem, so I just had to go and have a mooch around! Reminded a little of the movie 'Wrong Turn' lol
















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aha! 

I drove past this following a greenlane years ago and I always meant to come back and visit it - looks like it was an interesting explore, thanks for posting mate.

Did you get there via the scenic route?


----------



## smiler (Jan 25, 2012)

That beggar’s belief, great find though, and fascinating, Thanks.


----------



## chizyramone (Jan 25, 2012)

Mmmmm, scrapyard! 

Nice one


----------



## glass (Jan 25, 2012)

I want to go there


----------



## nelly (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice shots Paul


----------



## sqwasher (Jan 25, 2012)

Really interesting find, amazing what people lose!


----------



## tattooed (Jan 25, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice shots Paul



Rob!.............


----------



## maximus (Jan 26, 2012)

Blimey its like something out of madmax!!!!

Great find,cheers


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 26, 2012)

Really great find!


----------



## dougbrown (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah great findagain rob, had a good day as always


----------



## odeon master (Jan 26, 2012)

great find here, that cherry picker bought back memories as i drove one the same for about 5 years, they were either a Dodge, or a Renault, think the 2 companies had some sort of a partnership or something.
The vans had air brakes, sliding windows that rattled like mad ! and very noisy to drive, ultra heavy streering too , bloody awful things.
I agree with the mad max comments too, very atmospheric.

THE ODEON


----------



## pricejs (Jan 27, 2012)

A great, great set of photographs. Thanks.


----------



## cardiffrail (Jan 27, 2012)

Colour balance looks a bit off - HDR??
other than that, nice site.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 27, 2012)

cardiffrail said:


> Colour balance looks a bit off - HDR??
> other than that, nice site.



Psuedo HDR's.......... Always screw with the colours! Thanks


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 27, 2012)

The HDR sets it alight! Thanks for posting


----------



## tattooed (Jan 27, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> The HDR sets it alight! Thanks for posting



Cheers man!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely digger porn..thanx for that.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 27, 2012)

Love it, not the sort of thing you would expect to find on the moors.


----------



## Dunny007 (Jan 28, 2012)

Brill find thanks for posting!


----------



## tattooed (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks for all the comments!  much appreciated!


----------



## georgie (Jan 28, 2012)

nice one looks good


----------



## Bluedragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Brill shots mate! Is that newcastle-ish or northumberland-ish? I seem to recall the site from a few years ago but canr quite place it!


----------



## tattooed (Jan 29, 2012)

Bluedragon said:


> Brill shots mate! Is that newcastle-ish or northumberland-ish? I seem to recall the site from a few years ago but canr quite place it!



Thanks  It is located just before Alston heading south from Hexham.


----------



## Bluedragon (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, i could have swarn it was up by Alnwick! Must be thinking of somewhere else!


----------



## the|td4 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bluedragon said:


> Thanks, i could have swarn it was up by Alnwick! Must be thinking of somewhere else!



You are, you're thinking of the combined harvester graveyard type place which is nr alnwick but I'm not reposting as to where


----------



## tattooed (Feb 2, 2012)

the|td4 said:


> You are, you're thinking of the combined harvester graveyard type place which is nr alnwick but I'm not reposting as to where



Yeah, he probably was thinking of that place............. That's where I may be going this weekend


----------



## tattooed (Feb 2, 2012)

Bluedragon said:


> Thanks, i could have swarn it was up by Alnwick! Must be thinking of somewhere else!



I know where you were thinking of!


----------



## Bluedragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes thats the one! Is it well gaurded these days ive not been there in ages!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 7, 2012)

There's quite a few of these dotted around Derbyshire, usually loads of plant stored in an old quarry or summat. You'd be surprised what you can find and the age of some of the machines is mind-boggling. One of the better ones, Dirtlow Rake, has sadly been cleared over the last 12 months or so. Still a few others to look at though.

M


----------

